# Count Your Blessings



## Astroboy (Nov 16, 2008)

While reading a chapter from Joseph Murphy's "Power of the sub-conscious mind", I came across interesting passages which I will refer excerpts from.
This book is available from our SPN Bookstore.
 For further enquiries, please contact Mr. Aman Singh for details.

*Chapter 8 - How to get the results you want*

Excerpts -

Not all prayers are answered. Everyone knows that. Skeptics see this as evidence that prayer does not work. What they overlook is that for prayer to work, it must be used effectively with a clear understanding of its scientific basis.

What if you find your prayer are not answered as you would like? What then? You must understand the principal reasons for such a failure. These are: lack of confidence and too much effort. Many people block answers to prayers by failing to fully comprehend the workings of their subconscious mind. When you know how your mind works, you gain the measure of confidence. 

You must remember that whenever your subconscious mind accepts an idea, it immediately begins to execute it. It uses all its mighty resources to that end. It mobilizes all the mental and spiritual laws of your deeper mind. This law is true for good ideas, but it holds true for bad ideas as well.

Consequently, if you use your subconscious mind negatively, it brings trouble, failure and confusion. When you use it constructively, it brings guidance, freedom, and peace of mind.

Successful prayer requires three basic steps:

1.  Acknowledge or admit the problem.
2.  Turn the problem over to the subconscious mind, which alone knows the most effective solutions or way out.
3.  Rest with a sense of deep conviction that it is done.

Doubts and hesitation only weaken your prayer.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 16, 2008)

There are many shabads from SGGS about constructive prayer and the benefits they bring.
 Please bring forth as many shabads as well as  passages from other scriptures of the world.
Thank you.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 24, 2008)

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਭਈ  ਗੁਰ  ਗੋਬਿਦਿ  ਪਾਈ  ॥ 
सांति भई गुर गोबिदि पाई ॥ 
Sāŉṯ bẖa▫ī gur gobiḏ pā▫ī. 
Peace and tranquility have come; the Guru, the Lord of the Universe, has brought it. 

ਤਾਪ  ਪਾਪ  ਬਿਨਸੇ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਭਾਈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
ताप पाप बिनसे मेरे भाई ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ŧāp pāp binse mere bẖā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
The burning sins have departed, O my Siblings of Destiny. ||1||Pause|| 

ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਿਤ  ਰਸਨ  ਬਖਾਨ  ॥ 
राम नामु नित रसन बखान ॥ 
Rām nām niṯ rasan bakẖān. 
With your tongue, continually chant the Lord's Name. 

ਬਿਨਸੇ  ਰੋਗ  ਭਏ  ਕਲਿਆਨ  ॥੧॥ 
बिनसे रोग भए कलिआन ॥१॥ 
Binse rog bẖa▫e kali▫ān. ||1|| 
Disease shall depart, and you shall be saved. ||1|| 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਗੁਣ  ਅਗਮ  ਬੀਚਾਰ  ॥ 
पारब्रहम गुण अगम बीचार ॥ 
Pārbarahm guṇ agam bīcẖār. 
Contemplate the Glorious Virtues of the Unfathomable Supreme Lord God. 

ਸਾਧੂ  ਸੰਗਮਿ  ਹੈ  ਨਿਸਤਾਰ  ॥੨॥ 
साधू संगमि है निसतार ॥२॥ 
Sāḏẖū sangam hai nisṯār. ||2|| 
In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, you shall be emancipated. ||2|| 

ਨਿਰਮਲ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਵਹੁ  ਨਿਤ  ਨੀਤ  ॥ 
निरमल गुण गावहु नित नीत ॥ 
Nirmal guṇ gāvhu niṯ nīṯ. 
Sing the Glories of God each and every day; 

ਗਈ  ਬਿਆਧਿ  ਉਬਰੇ  ਜਨ  ਮੀਤ  ॥੩॥ 
गई बिआधि उबरे जन मीत ॥३॥ 
Ga▫ī bi▫āḏẖ ubre jan mīṯ. ||3|| 
your afflictions shall be dispelled, and you shall be saved, my humble friend. ||3|| 

ਮਨ  ਬਚ  ਕ੍ਰਮ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਅਪਨਾ  ਧਿਆਈ  ॥ 
मन बच क्रम प्रभु अपना धिआई ॥ 
Man bacẖ karam parabẖ apnā ḏẖi▫ā▫ī. 
In thought, word and deed, I meditate on my God. 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਸ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਸਰਣਾਈ  ॥੪॥੧੦੨॥੧੭੧॥ 
नानक दास तेरी सरणाई ॥४॥१०२॥१७१॥ 
Nānak ḏās ṯerī sarṇā▫ī. ||4||102||171|| 
Slave Nanak has come to Your Sanctuary. ||4||102||171||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 24, 2008)

ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਰਾਖੁ  ਮਨ  ਮਾਹਿ  ॥ 
गुर का सबदु राखु मन माहि ॥ 
Gur kā sabaḏ rākẖ man māhi. 
Keep the Word of the Guru's Shabad in your mind. 

ਨਾਮੁ  ਸਿਮਰਿ  ਚਿੰਤਾ  ਸਭ  ਜਾਹਿ  ॥੧॥ 
नामु सिमरि चिंता सभ जाहि ॥१॥ 
Nām simar cẖinṯā sabẖ jāhi. ||1|| 
Meditating in remembrance on the Naam, the Name of the Lord, all anxiety is removed. ||1|| 

ਬਿਨੁ  ਭਗਵੰਤ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਅਨ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
बिनु भगवंत नाही अन कोइ ॥ 
Bin bẖagvanṯ nāhī an ko▫e. 
Without the Lord God, there is no one else at all. 

ਮਾਰੈ  ਰਾਖੈ  ਏਕੋ  ਸੋਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
मारै राखै एको सोइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Mārai rākẖai eko so▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
He alone preserves and destroys. ||1||Pause|| 

ਗੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਚਰਣ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਉਰਿ  ਧਾਰਿ  ॥ 
गुर के चरण रिदै उरि धारि ॥ 
Gur ke cẖaraṇ riḏai ur ḏẖār. 
Enshrine the Guru's Feet in your heart. 

ਅਗਨਿ  ਸਾਗਰੁ  ਜਪਿ  ਉਤਰਹਿ  ਪਾਰਿ  ॥੨॥ 
अगनि सागरु जपि उतरहि पारि ॥२॥ 
Agan sāgar jap uṯrėh pār. ||2|| 
Meditate on Him and cross over the ocean of fire. ||2|| 

ਗੁਰ  ਮੂਰਤਿ  ਸਿਉ  ਲਾਇ  ਧਿਆਨੁ  ॥ 
गुर मूरति सिउ लाइ धिआनु ॥ 
Gur mūraṯ si▫o lā▫e ḏẖi▫ān. 
Focus your meditation on the Guru's Sublime Form. 

ਈਹਾ  ਊਹਾ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ਮਾਨੁ  ॥੩॥ 
ईहा ऊहा पावहि मानु ॥३॥ 
Īhā ūhā pāvahi mān. ||3|| 
Here and hereafter, you shall be honored. ||3|| 

ਸਗਲ  ਤਿਆਗਿ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਰਣੀ  ਆਇਆ  ॥ 
सगल तिआगि गुर सरणी आइआ ॥ 
Sagal ṯi▫āg gur sarṇī ā▫i▫ā. 
Renouncing everything, I have come to the Guru's Sanctuary. 

ਮਿਟੇ  ਅੰਦੇਸੇ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥੪॥੬੧॥੧੩੦॥ 
मिटे अंदेसे नानक सुखु पाइआ ॥४॥६१॥१३०॥ 
Mite anḏese Nānak sukẖ pā▫i▫ā. ||4||61||130|| 
My anxieties are over - O Nanak, I have found peace. ||4||61||130||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 24, 2008)

ਗਉੜੀ  ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गउड़ी गुआरेरी महला ५ ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī gu▫ārerī mėhlā 5. 
Gauree Gwaarayree, Fifth Mehl: 

ਜਾ  ਕੈ  ਵਸਿ  ਖਾਨ  ਸੁਲਤਾਨ  ॥ 
जा कै वसि खान सुलतान ॥ 
Jā kai vas kẖān sulṯān. 
Kings and emperors are under His Power. 

ਜਾ  ਕੈ  ਵਸਿ  ਹੈ  ਸਗਲ  ਜਹਾਨ  ॥ 
जा कै वसि है सगल जहान ॥ 
Jā kai vas hai sagal jahān. 
The whole world is under His Power. 

ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਕੀਆ  ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
जा का कीआ सभु किछु होइ ॥ 
Jā kā kī▫ā sabẖ kicẖẖ ho▫e. 
Everything is done by His doing; 

ਤਿਸ  ਤੇ  ਬਾਹਰਿ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕੋਇ  ॥੧॥ 
तिस ते बाहरि नाही कोइ ॥१॥ 
Ŧis ṯe bāhar nāhī ko▫e. ||1|| 
other than Him, there is nothing at all. ||1|| 

ਕਹੁ  ਬੇਨੰਤੀ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪਾਹਿ  ॥ 
कहु बेनंती अपुने सतिगुर पाहि ॥ 
Kaho benanṯī apune saṯgur pāhi. 
Offer your prayers to your True Guru; 

ਕਾਜ  ਤੁਮਾਰੇ  ਦੇਇ  ਨਿਬਾਹਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
काज तुमारे देइ निबाहि ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Kāj ṯumāre ḏe▫e nibāhi. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
He will resolve your affairs. ||1||Pause|| 

ਸਭ  ਤੇ  ਊਚ  ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਦਰਬਾਰੁ  ॥ 
सभ ते ऊच जा का दरबारु ॥ 
Sabẖ ṯe ūcẖ jā kā ḏarbār. 
The Darbaar of His Court is the most exalted of all. 

ਸਗਲ  ਭਗਤ  ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਅਧਾਰੁ  ॥ 
सगल भगत जा का नामु अधारु ॥ 
Sagal bẖagaṯ jā kā nām aḏẖār. 
His Name is the Support of all His devotees. 

ਸਰਬ  ਬਿਆਪਿਤ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਧਨੀ  ॥ 
सरब बिआपित पूरन धनी ॥ 
Sarab bi▫āpaṯ pūran ḏẖanī. 
The Perfect Master is pervading everywhere. 

ਜਾ  ਕੀ  ਸੋਭਾ  ਘਟਿ  ਘਟਿ  ਬਨੀ  ॥੨॥ 
जा की सोभा घटि घटि बनी ॥२॥ 
Jā kī sobẖā gẖat gẖat banī. ||2|| 
His Glory is manifest in each and every heart. ||2|| 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਦੁਖ  ਡੇਰਾ  ਢਹੈ  ॥ 
जिसु सिमरत दुख डेरा ढहै ॥ 
Jis simraṯ ḏukẖ derā dẖahai. 
Remembering Him in meditation, the home of sorrow is abolished. 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਜਮੁ  ਕਿਛੂ  ਨ  ਕਹੈ  ॥ 
जिसु सिमरत जमु किछू न कहै ॥ 
Jis simraṯ jam kicẖẖū na kahai. 
Remembering Him in meditation, the Messenger of Death shall not touch you. 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਹੋਤ  ਸੂਕੇ  ਹਰੇ  ॥ 
जिसु सिमरत होत सूके हरे ॥ 
Jis simraṯ hoṯ sūke hare. 
Remembering Him in meditation, the dry branches become green again. 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਸਿਮਰਤ  ਡੂਬਤ  ਪਾਹਨ  ਤਰੇ  ॥੩॥ 
जिसु सिमरत डूबत पाहन तरे ॥३॥ 
Jis simraṯ dūbaṯ pāhan ṯare. ||3|| 
Remembering Him in meditation, sinking stones are made to float. ||3|| 

ਸੰਤ  ਸਭਾ  ਕਉ  ਸਦਾ  ਜੈਕਾਰੁ  ॥ 
संत सभा कउ सदा जैकारु ॥ 
Sanṯ sabẖā ka▫o saḏā jaikār. 
I salute and applaud the Society of the Saints. 

ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਨ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਅਧਾਰੁ  ॥ 
हरि हरि नामु जन प्रान अधारु ॥ 
Har har nām jan parān aḏẖār. 
The Name of the Lord, Har, Har, is the Support of the breath of life of His servant. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਸੁਣੀ  ਅਰਦਾਸਿ  ॥ 
कहु नानक मेरी सुणी अरदासि ॥ 
Kaho Nānak merī suṇī arḏās. 
Says Nanak, the Lord has heard my prayer; 

ਸੰਤ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ਮੋ  ਕਉ  ਨਾਮ  ਨਿਵਾਸਿ  ॥੪॥੨੧॥੯੦॥ 
संत प्रसादि मो कउ नाम निवासि ॥४॥२१॥९०॥ 
Sanṯ parsāḏ mo ka▫o nām nivās. ||4||21||90|| 
by the Grace of the Saints, I dwell in the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||4||21||90||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 25, 2008)

*Excerpts from the chapter - How your mind works*

Your subconscious mind is all-wise. It knows the answers to all questions. However, it does not _know_ that it knows. It does not argue with you or talk back to you. It does not say, "You must not impress me with suggestions of that sort."

When you say, "I can't do this,"
"I am too old now,"
"I can't meet this obligation,"
"I was born on the wrong side of the tracks,"
"I don't know the right politician,"
you are impregnating your subconscious with these negative thoughts. It responds accordingly. You are actually blocking your own good. You are bringing lack, limitation, and frustration into your life.
.....................................................

Gurbani removes frustration from our lives, the rythm and rhyming of poetry and the subliminal messages get ingrained in our subconscious level. Reading the verses quietly, easily and feelingly bring forth the desired results. Think good and good follows. You are what you think all day. We have the power to choose and Gurbani sets the right vibrations to choose only the highest, best and most beneficial thought forms.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is a simple reason why we should count our blessings/ what we have:
Because what we don't have CANNOT be counted! Its infinite!


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Bhagat Singh Ji,

I would like to share this PPT with you and others.

[PPT] *You have two choices*


----------



## Archived_Member4 (Nov 26, 2008)

namjap said:


> Bhagat Singh Ji,
> 
> I would like to share this PPT with you and others.
> 
> [PPT] *You have two choices*


 
Namjap ji that is a wonderful post thanks so much.  I picked choice 2:happy:


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Singh Ji,

Thank you for your nomination. I choose to be in a good mood, at all times.:yes:


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 26, 2008)

*Wonders happen when you pray effectively*

The law of life is the law of belief. Belief can be summed up briefly as a thought in your mind. As a person thinks, feels and believes, so is the condition of his or her mind, body and circumstances. In spite of the various differences and various rituals used by different religions and sects, all may get answers to their prayers solely because of belief, mental acceptance and receptivity about that for which they pray.

Just like Bhagat Dhanna (bani in Aarti) asks for various necessities in life (see shabad below), so can we, according to our needs, write down our goals and achieve them via effective prayer. 

ਧੰਨਾ  ॥ 
धंना ॥ 
Ḏẖannā. 
Dhannaa: 

ਗੋਪਾਲ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਆਰਤਾ  ॥ 
गोपाल तेरा आरता ॥ 
Gopāl ṯerā ārṯā. 
O Lord of the world, this is Your lamp-lit worship service. 

ਜੋ  ਜਨ  ਤੁਮਰੀ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਕਰੰਤੇ  ਤਿਨ  ਕੇ  ਕਾਜ  ਸਵਾਰਤਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जो जन तुमरी भगति करंते तिन के काज सवारता ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jo jan ṯumrī bẖagaṯ karanṯe ṯin ke kāj savāraṯā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
You are the Arranger of the affairs of those humble beings who perform Your devotional worship service. ||1||Pause|| 

ਦਾਲਿ  ਸੀਧਾ  ਮਾਗਉ  ਘੀਉ  ॥ 
दालि सीधा मागउ घीउ ॥ 
Ḏāl sīḏẖā māga▫o gẖī▫o. 
Lentils, flour and ghee - these things, I beg of You. 

ਹਮਰਾ  ਖੁਸੀ  ਕਰੈ  ਨਿਤ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
हमरा खुसी करै नित जीउ ॥ 
Hamrā kẖusī karai niṯ jī▫o. 
My mind shall ever be pleased. 

ਪਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀਆ  ਛਾਦਨੁ  ਨੀਕਾ  ॥ 
पन्हीआ छादनु नीका ॥ 
Panĥī▫ā cẖẖāḏan nīkā. 
Shoes, fine clothes, 

ਅਨਾਜੁ  ਮਗਉ  ਸਤ  ਸੀ  ਕਾ  ॥੧॥ 
अनाजु मगउ सत सी का ॥१॥ 
Anāj maga▫o saṯ sī kā. ||1|| 
and grain of seven kinds - I beg of You. ||1|| 

ਗਊ  ਭੈਸ  ਮਗਉ  ਲਾਵੇਰੀ  ॥ 
गऊ भैस मगउ लावेरी ॥ 
Ga▫ū bẖais maga▫o lāverī. 
A milk cow, and a water buffalo, I beg of You, 

ਇਕ  ਤਾਜਨਿ  ਤੁਰੀ  ਚੰਗੇਰੀ  ॥ 
इक ताजनि तुरी चंगेरी ॥ 
Ik ṯājan ṯurī cẖangerī. 
and a fine Turkestani horse. 

ਘਰ  ਕੀ  ਗੀਹਨਿ  ਚੰਗੀ  ॥ 
घर की गीहनि चंगी ॥ 
Gẖar kī gīhan cẖangī. 
A good wife to care for my home - 

ਜਨੁ  ਧੰਨਾ  ਲੇਵੈ  ਮੰਗੀ  ॥੨॥੪॥ 
जनु धंना लेवै मंगी ॥२॥४॥ 
Jan ḏẖannā levai mangī. ||2||4|| 
Your humble servant Dhanna begs for these things, Lord. ||2||4||


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 26, 2008)

namjap said:


> Bhagat Singh Ji,
> 
> I would like to share this PPT with you and others.
> 
> [PPT] *You have two choices*


OMG! I can relate to this Jerry character!!!!
...cept noone follows me around because I dont let them tell me their tale of sorrows!


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 27, 2008)

Bhagat Singh Ji,

The following caught my attention :
*Examples of Daily Affirmation Statements*

  I am perfectly healthy in body, mind and spirit.   
I forgive and I am forgiven  
All the cells of my body are daily bathed in the perfection of my divine being.   
I am healthy, happy and radiant.   
I radiate good health.   
My body is a safe and pleasurable place for me to be.  
I easily forgive all those that need forgiving and I forgive myself 
 I am a radiant being filled with light and love.  
I love and accept myself exactly as I am.  
I now express love to all those I meet.  
The more resentment I release the more love I have to express  
I release the need to be right all the time and to judge others and
I am free   I am well, I am whole, and I am strong and healthy.   
I am healthy, and full of energy and vitality  
I choose to be in touch with my own needs and desires,
I release the need to please others and know that 
I have a right to all my feelings and emotions 
I am a radiating center of divine love.  
Divine love is working through me now.  
Forgiveness is a gift I now give to myself and those around me  
My sleep is relaxed and refreshing.   
My body is healed, restored and filled with energy.   The past has no power over me  
I attract loving, beautiful people into my life.  
I release all dis-ease from my body and welcome health, love and happiness into my life  
I release old hurt, anger and resentment easily 
  I choose to live my life the way that makes me happy and I am free 
  I easily forgive all those that need forgiving and 
I forgive myself  I am a radiant being filled with light and love.  
I love and accept myself exactly as I am.  
I now express love to all those I meet.  
The more resentment I release the more love I have to express  
I release the need to be right all the time and to judge others and
 I am free   I am well, I am whole, and I am strong and healthy.   
I am healthy, and full of energy and vitality  
I choose to be in touch with my own needs and desires,
 I release the need to please others and know that
 I have a right to all my feelings and emotions 
I am a radiating center of divine love.  
Divine love is working through me now.  
Forgiveness is a gift I now give to myself and those around me  
My sleep is relaxed and refreshing.   
My body is healed, restored and filled with energy.   The past has no power over me  
I attract loving, beautiful people into my life.  
I release all dis-ease from my body and welcome health, love and happiness into my life  
I release old hurt, anger and resentment easily 
  I choose to live my life the way that makes me happy and I am free 



http://www.law-of-attraction-guide.com/daily-affirmation.html


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 27, 2008)

YouTube - Positive Affirmations - Everything Is A Choice


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 27, 2008)

YouTube - Beautiful Life Affirmations


----------



## BhagatSingh (Nov 27, 2008)

namjap said:


> Bhagat Singh Ji,
> 
> The following caught my attention :
> *Examples of Daily Affirmation Statements*
> ...


I don't agree with that. IF you are satisfied with who you are you won't have a drive to change and be better.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 27, 2008)

Bhagat Singh Ji,

You put forward a challenging question. 
Life is full of choices. For example you can choose the type of words to suit your every need. Alongside this it is important to visualize (play the mental film) of the desired results. 

Joseph Murphy explains this in his book by citing case examples.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 28, 2008)

*Some men seem to attract success, power and wealth with very little conscious effort; others with great difficulty and some fail altogether to reach their ambitions, desires and ideals. Why? 
Why should some people realize their ambitions easily, others with difficulty, and still others not at all? The cause cannot be physical, otherwise the most perfect person, physically, would be the most successful. 
The difference, therefore, must be mental - must be in the mind; therefore mind must be the creative force, must constitute the only difference between men. It is therefore the mind that overcomes the every obstacle in the path of man. 
When the creative power of thought is fully understood, its effect will be seen to be marvellous. But such results cannot be secured without proper application, diligence, and concentration. 
The laws governing the mental and spiritual world are as fixed and infallible as in the material world. To secure the desired results it is necessary to know the law and to comply with it. 
Of course, mind creates negative conditions just as readily as favourable conditions, and when we consciously or unconsciously visualize every kind of lack, limitation and discord, we create these conditions; this is what many are unconsciously doing all the time. 
This law as well as every other law has no respect for individuals, but is in constant operation and is relentlessly bringing to each individual exactly what he has created; in other words, "Whatsoever a man soweth that shall he also reap." 
Abundance, therefore, depends upon recognition of the laws of Abundance, and the fact that Mind is not only the creator, but the only creator of all there is. 
Nothing can be created, before we know that it can be created and then make the proper effort. There is no more Electricity in the world today than there was fifty years ago, but until someone recognized the law by which it could be made of service, we received no benefit; now that the law is understood, practically the whole world is lit by it. so with the law of Abundance; it is only those who recognize the law and place themselves in harmony with it, who share in its benefits. *
 _
The Master Key System, How to Unlock the Secret Law of Attraction
_


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 28, 2008)

YouTube - Attract Anything You Want. Money Beyond Belief!


ਵਿਚਿ  ਮਨ  ਕੋਟਵਰੀਆ  ॥ 
विचि मन कोटवरीआ ॥ 
vicẖ man kotvarī▫ā. 
Within them, the mind is the policeman; 

ਨਿਜ  ਮੰਦਰਿ  ਪਿਰੀਆ  ॥ 
निज मंदरि पिरीआ ॥ 
Nij manḏar pirī▫ā. 
my Beloved lives in the temple of my inner self. 
*(Ang 746)*


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 28, 2008)

YouTube - The Matrix of the Spoken Word to Attract what You Want


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 28, 2008)

YouTube - Law of Attraction from www.myGenie.tv


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 28, 2008)

ਗਉੜੀ  ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ  ਕੇ  ਪਦੇ  ਪੈਤੀਸ  ॥ 
गउड़ी गुआरेरी के पदे पैतीस ॥ 
Ga▫oṛī gu▫ārerī ke paḏe paiṯīs. 
Thirty-Five Steps Of Gauree Gwaarayree. || 

ਰਾਗੁ  ਗਉੜੀ  ਗੁਆਰੇਰੀ  ਅਸਟਪਦੀ  ਕਬੀਰ  ਜੀ  ਕੀ 
रागु गउड़ी गुआरेरी असटपदी कबीर जी की 
Rāg ga▫oṛī gu▫ārerī asatpaḏī Kabīr jī kī 
Raag Gauree Gwaarayree, Ashtapadees Of Kabeer Jee: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਸੁਖੁ  ਮਾਂਗਤ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਆਗੈ  ਆਵੈ  ॥ 
सुखु मांगत दुखु आगै आवै ॥ 
Sukẖ māŉgaṯ ḏukẖ āgai āvai. 
People beg for pleasure, but pain comes instead. 

ਸੋ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਹਮਹੁ  ਨ  ਮਾਂਗਿਆ  ਭਾਵੈ  ॥੧॥ 
सो सुखु हमहु न मांगिआ भावै ॥१॥ 
So sukẖ hamhu na māŉgi▫ā bẖāvai. ||1|| 
I would rather not beg for that pleasure. ||1|| 

ਬਿਖਿਆ  ਅਜਹੁ  ਸੁਰਤਿ  ਸੁਖ  ਆਸਾ  ॥ 
बिखिआ अजहु सुरति सुख आसा ॥ 
Bikẖi▫ā ajahu suraṯ sukẖ āsā. 
People are involved in corruption, but still, they hope for pleasure. 

ਕੈਸੇ  ਹੋਈ  ਹੈ  ਰਾਜਾ  ਰਾਮ  ਨਿਵਾਸਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
कैसे होई है राजा राम निवासा ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Kaise ho▫ī hai rājā rām nivāsā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
How will they find their home in the Sovereign Lord King? ||1||Pause|| 

ਇਸੁ  ਸੁਖ  ਤੇ  ਸਿਵ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਡਰਾਨਾ  ॥ 
इसु सुख ते सिव ब्रहम डराना ॥ 
Is sukẖ ṯe siv barahm darānā. 
Even Shiva and Brahma are afraid of this pleasure, 

ਸੋ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਹਮਹੁ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਕਰਿ  ਜਾਨਾ  ॥੨॥ 
सो सुखु हमहु साचु करि जाना ॥२॥ 
So sukẖ hamhu sācẖ kar jānā. ||2|| 
but I have judged that pleasure to be true. ||2|| 

ਸਨਕਾਦਿਕ  ਨਾਰਦ  ਮੁਨਿ  ਸੇਖਾ  ॥ 
सनकादिक नारद मुनि सेखा ॥ 
Sankāḏik nāraḏ mun sekẖā. 
Even sages like Sanak and Naarad, and the thousand-headed serpent, 

ਤਿਨ  ਭੀ  ਤਨ  ਮਹਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਨਹੀ  ਪੇਖਾ  ॥੩॥ 
तिन भी तन महि मनु नही पेखा ॥३॥ 
Ŧin bẖī ṯan mėh man nahī pekẖā. ||3|| 
did not see the mind within the body. ||3|| 

ਇਸੁ  ਮਨ  ਕਉ  ਕੋਈ  ਖੋਜਹੁ  ਭਾਈ  ॥ 
इसु मन कउ कोई खोजहु भाई ॥ 
Is man ka▫o ko▫ī kẖojahu bẖā▫ī. 
Anyone can search for this mind, O Siblings of Destiny. 

ਤਨ  ਛੂਟੇ  ਮਨੁ  ਕਹਾ  ਸਮਾਈ  ॥੪॥ 
तन छूटे मनु कहा समाई ॥४॥ 
Ŧan cẖẖūte man kahā samā▫ī. ||4|| 
When it escapes from the body, where does the mind go? ||4|| 

ਗੁਰ  ਪਰਸਾਦੀ  ਜੈਦੇਉ  ਨਾਮਾਂ  ॥ 
गुर परसादी जैदेउ नामां ॥ 
Gur parsādī jaiḏe▫o nāmāŉ. 
By Guru's Grace, Jai Dayv and Naam Dayv 

ਭਗਤਿ  ਕੈ  ਪ੍ਰੇਮਿ  ਇਨ  ਹੀ  ਹੈ  ਜਾਨਾਂ  ॥੫॥ 
भगति कै प्रेमि इन ही है जानां ॥५॥ 
Bẖagaṯ kai parem in hī hai jānāŉ. ||5|| 
came to know this, through loving devotional worship of the Lord. ||5|| 

ਇਸੁ  ਮਨ  ਕਉ  ਨਹੀ  ਆਵਨ  ਜਾਨਾ  ॥ 
इसु मन कउ नही आवन जाना ॥ 
Is man ka▫o nahī āvan jānā. 
This mind does not come or go. 

ਜਿਸ  ਕਾ  ਭਰਮੁ  ਗਇਆ  ਤਿਨਿ  ਸਾਚੁ  ਪਛਾਨਾ  ॥੬॥ 
जिस का भरमु गइआ तिनि साचु पछाना ॥६॥ 
Jis kā bẖaram ga▫i▫ā ṯin sācẖ pacẖẖānā. ||6|| 
One whose doubt is dispelled, knows the Truth. ||6|| 

ਇਸੁ  ਮਨ  ਕਉ  ਰੂਪੁ  ਨ  ਰੇਖਿਆ  ਕਾਈ  ॥ 
इसु मन कउ रूपु न रेखिआ काई ॥ 
Is man ka▫o rūp na rekẖ▫i▫ā kā▫ī. 
This mind has no form or outline. 

ਹੁਕਮੇ  ਹੋਇਆ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਬੂਝਿ  ਸਮਾਈ  ॥੭॥ 
हुकमे होइआ हुकमु बूझि समाई ॥७॥ 
Hukme ho▫i▫ā hukam būjẖ samā▫ī. ||7|| 
By God's Command it was created; understanding God's Command, it will be absorbed into Him again. ||7|| 

ਇਸ  ਮਨ  ਕਾ  ਕੋਈ  ਜਾਨੈ  ਭੇਉ  ॥ 
इस मन का कोई जानै भेउ ॥ 
Is man kā ko▫ī jānai bẖe▫o. 
Does anyone know the secret of this mind? 

ਇਹ  ਮਨਿ  ਲੀਣ  ਭਏ  ਸੁਖਦੇਉ  ॥੮॥ 
इह मनि लीण भए सुखदेउ ॥८॥ 
Ih man līṇ bẖa▫e sukẖ▫ḏe▫o. ||8|| 
This mind shall merge into the Lord, the Giver of peace and pleasure. ||8|| 

ਜੀਉ  ਏਕੁ  ਅਰੁ  ਸਗਲ  ਸਰੀਰਾ  ॥ 
जीउ एकु अरु सगल सरीरा ॥ 
Jī▫o ek ar sagal sarīrā. 
There is One Soul, and it pervades all bodies. 

ਇਸੁ  ਮਨ  ਕਉ  ਰਵਿ  ਰਹੇ  ਕਬੀਰਾ  ॥੯॥੧॥੩੬॥ 
इसु मन कउ रवि रहे कबीरा ॥९॥१॥३६॥ 
Is man ka▫o rav rahe kabīrā. ||9||1||36|| 
Kabeer dwells upon this Mind. ||9||1||36||


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 1, 2008)

YouTube - Attitude of Abundance and Wealth


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 1, 2008)

Any new books written regarding the power of positive thinking, of harnessing that power to not only conquer one’s own mind but be master and in control of one’s environment thereby. ‘Brahm Giani ki mat uchi, man neema’’. This beautiful and poetic statement is a firm edict and premise for a garland of life sustaining truths to light mans journey in a world of spiritual darkness and mental confusion. Focussing the mind, stilling its tempestuous diversion of attention. If life is a symphony, man must be the conductor of all tunes played about him.

Mans Consciousness is on three echelons or planes. The immediate attention to the physical actual world, the intelligent and subject reasoned perspective and the super universal consciousness. Any given situation or predicament occurring in our daily life can be studied immediately or with a higher conscience. The individual operating n the higher plane observes the cosmological, planetary, national, social and domestic world all governed by the same principles of rule.

Man must therefore concertedly condition and train his thoughts upon not only the immediate and apparent, but the greater universal perspective. The ability to divine consciousness enables him to view all situations from a common vantage point, giving due consideration not only to conflicting opinions of all, but why certain individuals hold positive and negative views in the first instance. Slowly the mind learns to view the world and all sitauat6ioons subjectively, with a detached and cognitive understanding. 

Negativity exists, it is within mans power to not only recognise and control, but top cure such harmful intolerance in individuals about him, whether in the home, work or socially. To command authority over others is easy, to do so mindful and understanding of why family, friends, peers and politicians behave as they do, is productive to solutions than accusations.

 Great philosophers are able to take ancient wisdom of scriptures and align them with all subsequent books written on any scientific topic. The Adi Granth is an amalgam of Quran, Gita and the Veda’s. It is perfect in its wisdom. Any new books can be recognised as regurgitations of long standing eternal tenets of ancient scribes all paths or pearls of a one golden chain of absolute truth. Love is Truth, the Alpha and Omega, the beginning, the search and the Ultimate end. He who recognises this and is able to communicate all truths and faiths as one is the true Brahm Giani....


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 1, 2008)

No matter how modernism in the name of progress succumbs and is driven by the demands of a faceless public and its demands and opinions, the underlying fundamental premise must always remain, integrity, morality, for the love and will to peace. Any such progressive changes and alteration sought to be implemented or associated with the scriptures should be negated and cited as modern translations than any bearing or semblance to Absolute truths. Any person quest for truth and wisdom, inspired by the ancient truth should be accredited as such. In a fast paced and moving modern society, displaced religious and cultural populations seek a new truth, become estranged from their parents and their scripture, with their confusion causing needs and wants to increase for the profiteers to amass great wealth from, and an incongruous equally faceless media to gain power by holding the worlds minds and hearts at its mercy and whim, all of course in the dubious cause of ‘unity’ and globalisation. Buyer beware is the moral there. The objective should rather be to not only cite verses from Adi Granth ad verbatim but with an application of personalised interpretation to the listeners and prevailing situation, This assists in keeping alive a Guru in danger of being cast as outmoded and old fashioned.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 1, 2008)

The following is the philosophy of Charles Schultz, the creator of the "Peanuts" comic strip. 
You don't have to actually answer the questions. Just read the e-mail straight through,
and you'll get the point. 

1. Name the five wealthiest people in the world. 

2. Name the last five Heisman trophy winners. 

3. Name the last five winners of the Miss America Contest. 

4. Name ten people who have won the Nobel or Pulitzer Prize. 

5. Name the last half dozen Academy Award winners for best actor and actress.[/FONT]

6. Name the last decade's worth of World Series winners.[/FONT]

How did you do? 

The point is, none of us remember the headliners of yesterday. 
They are not second-rate achievers. They are the best in their fields.
 But the applause dies. Awards tarnish. Achievements are forgotten. 
Accolades and certificates are buried with their owners.[/FONT]

Here's another quiz. See how you do on this one: 

1. List a few teachers who aided your journey through school. 

2. Name three friends who have helped you through a difficult time. 

3. Name five people who have taught you something worthwhile. 

4. Think of a few people who have made you feel appreciated and special. 

5. Think of five people you enjoy spending time with.[/FONT]

Easier? 

The lesson: The people who make a difference in your life are NOT 
the ones with the most credentials, the most money, or the most awards. 
They are the ones who care.[/FONT]


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 5, 2008)

YouTube - How To Apply The (Law Of Attraction)  in Your Life


----------



## Archived_Member5 (Dec 5, 2008)

On the well publicised ‘law of attraction’’ it is another modern nouveau way of the ancient edict ‘Karo bala ho bala’’. Man sows with love and grace, is altruistic in his generosity and finds pleasure in sharing his bountiful store of humanity and compassion cannot fail or be brought low for long. He who has conquered his own mind, has conquered his world thereby, means man is an energy reactor, the energy, be it positive or negative, loving or bitter, he emits reacts positively with those around him, and if powerful neutralises the anger and animosity of and hostile people in his life. Anger fuels anger, love appeases and cleanses all. These are money making new fangled methods of eternal living truths repackaged for the profit making purposes. A cynical view yes, but any such theory derived from scriptures should be accredited to it as a mark of courtesy. We find atheism demarcating religion, taking its precious pearls and marketing them to a needful audience looted of their pastoral guidance.

NamJap Ji a wonderful video.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 5, 2008)

YouTube - The Magical Power of WORDS to Create Your Destiny


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 5, 2008)

Page 4, Line 13
ਪੁੰਨੀ ਪਾਪੀ ਆਖਣੁ ਨਾਹਿ ॥
पुंनी पापी आखणु नाहि ॥
Punnī pāpī ākẖaṇ nāhi.
Virtue and vice do not come by mere *words*;
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## pk70 (Dec 5, 2008)

namjap said:


> Page 4, Line 13
> ਪੁੰਨੀ ਪਾਪੀ ਆਖਣੁ ਨਾਹਿ ॥
> पुंनी पापी आखणु नाहि ॥
> Punnī pāpī ākẖaṇ nāhi.
> ...





*Namjap Ji, your one line Guru Vaak doesn’t say the whole truth, following Guru Vakas are necessary to mention, just a suggestion if you don’t mind. Here is the complete Guru message*
*ਪੁੰਨੀ ਪਾਪੀ ਆਖਣੁ ਨਾਹਿ **॥ **ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਣਾ ਲਿਖਿ ਲੈ ਜਾਹੁ **॥ **ਆਪੇ ਬੀਜਿ ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਖਾਹੁ **॥ **ਨਾਨਕ ਹੁਕਮੀ ਆਵਹੁ ਜਾਹੁ **॥**੨੦**॥ *
*Punnī pāpī ākẖaṇ nāhi. **Kar kar karṇā likẖ lai jāhu. **Āpe bīj āpe hī kẖāhu. **Nānak hukmī āvhu jāhu. ||20|| *
*By mere words of mouth (statements) a man becomes not virtuous or vicious. **The often repeated actions are engraved on the heart. **Man himself sows and himself reaps (he reaps what he sows). **By God's Order, O Nanak! man comes and goes. *
*ਕੇਵਲ ਮੂੰਹ ਜ਼ਬਾਨੀ ਕਹਿਣ ਨਾਲ ਆਦਮੀ ਨੇਕ ਅਤੇ ਐਬੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਬਣਦਾ**। **ਬਾਰੰਬਾਰ ਕੀਤੇ ਹੋਏ ਕਰਮ ਦਿਲ ਉਤੇ ਉਕਰੇ ਜਾਂਦੇ ਹਨ**। **ਆਦਮੀ ਖੁਦ ਬੀਜਦਾ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਖੁਦ ਹੀ ਵੱਢਦਾ ਖਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ**। **ਵਾਹਿਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਫੁਰਮਾਨ ਦੁਆਰਾ ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਇਨਸਾਨ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਤੇ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ**। *


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 5, 2008)

PK70 Ji,

We always have a choice to hit this button for the whole shabad.
 Thank you for highlighting another relevant part of the same shabad.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 7, 2008)

YouTube - The Teachers of The Secret


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 23, 2009)

Quotes of Wisdom:

You may believe that you are responsible for what you do, but not for what you think. 
The truth is that you are responsible for what you think, because it is only at this level that you can exercise choice.
 What you do comes from what you think.
A Course in Miracles

Personality can open doors, but only character can keep them open. 
Elmer Letterman




The very least you can do in your life is to figure out what you hope for. 
And the most you can do is live inside that  hope. 
Not admire it from a distance but live right in it, under its roof. 
Barbara Kingsolver


Change has a considerable psychological impact on the human mind. 
To the fearful it is threatening because it means that things may get worse. 
To the hopeful it is encouraging because things may get better. 
To the confident it is inspiring because the challenge exists to make things better. 
King Whitney Jr.


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 23, 2009)

Nobody gets to live life backward. Look ahead, that is where your future lies.
Ann Landers


The basic thing is that everyone wants happiness, no one wants suffering.
 And happiness mainly comes from our own attitude, rather than from external factors.
 If your own mental attitude is correct, even if you remain in a hostile atmosphere, you feel happy. 
Dalai Lama


If you have made mistakes, there is always another chance for you. 
You may have a fresh start any moment you choose, for this thing we call "failure" is not the falling down, but the staying down. 
Mary Pickford


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 23, 2009)

YouTube - The 12 Laws of Karma


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 23, 2009)

Nam Jap ji

This was wonderful. Maybe 3 of these I have known for a long time. The others? I may be now ready. It could even be that at this time in my life I can put these laws into practice.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 26, 2009)

http://dingo.care-mail.com/cards/flash/5409/galaxy.swf


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 28, 2009)

*Count Your Blessings*
*Welcome!* Even         if you don’t watch television, you may have heard of the CBS reality         show “Survivor.” Contestants match their wits against primitive         conditions in places like the Australian outback and the Amazon. Their         simultaneous need to build up allies and dispense with competitors only         adds to their struggles.
                 Have you ever wondered why the show became instantly popular? While             reasons are varied, here’s an obvious one: When you see people shivering because their   fire went out overnight, or itching like crazy from non-stop bug bites, or relishing   the ultimately simple meal of corn they just toasted, because it’s better   than nothing, you just can’t help but appreciate all that you’ve   got.
                 Of course, the realities of the world offer a far more stinging comparison.     We don’t always want to look, but we don’t have to look far. Homelessness,     poverty, and hunger beset millions of our brothers and sisters. How can gratefulness     begin to heal such suffering? 



We         begin by waking up to the gifts around us. Although our webteam isn’t         omniscient, we can pretty much say for certain that you’re in front         of a computer. We also guess that you can read, which sets you apart         from two billion people in the world who cannot. So already you can tally         opportunities you have that not everyone can claim.                 Look around at your surroundings, your own         body included. What can you add to your list of blessings? You might         mention such joys as             comfortable clothing,   good health, satisfying work, or a home to call your own. And what beyond your   immediate surroundings: nourishing food, faithful friends, spiritual moorings?   You may even discover less obvious blessings; for instance, a difficult relationship   forces you to mature, or deep distress over violence spurs you to spread peace.   On a sheet of paper or a word-processor at your fingertips, record a few of         these gifts. 






You might actually make this into a more leisurely         project if you have time. Gather a little pile of magazines and catalogues,         and make yourself comfortable.     Make sure you have a pair of scissors and a glue stick at hand. Now you are     ready to clip out pictures and words that remind you of your blessings. Then     paste     these into a gratefulness collage, and keep it in a prominent place as a         reminder.












No         matter how complete your list of blessings, you may have left out a few.         The more aware you are, the more astonished you may grow at the extent         of your good fortune.  		  While the balance of our world is constantly changing, these figures remain close to current and remind us of the riches we have near at hand. 

When         you recognize the abundance present in your life, you may find yourself         greatly cheered during a dark time. But strangely, it may make you suddenly         sad to realize that you have so much when others have so little. You         may feel so undeserving. And yet, don’t let guilt paralyze you.         Our world’s inequalities put you in a position to practice thanksgiving         for what you have got. Giving is an integral part of thanksgiving. There         are ways of giving that cost little or nothing at all. Right now, at         no cost, you can go to 


The         Hunger Site and – by clicking         on the yellow “Give Free Food” button -- offer to a starving         or malnourished person a cup of staple food. You might bookmark that         page,         and click there every day. That will make you feel good every time you         do it. If you’d like to offer more of your talents or money, there         is a site that will help you get started by steering you to worthwhile         charities, volunteer jobs, and action alerts. It’s worth at least         taking a look at it: 


Network for Good.

You 	  may have other ingenious ideas for “living simply so that others can 	  simply live.” Or you may want to hear how other people turn their riches 	  into an active outpouring of compassion. With gratitude for the gifts of 	  writing and reading, please visit our 


Simple 	  Living 	  message board

Congratulations! 
          Through           these simple steps you’ve shared           your fullness with someone else today. You’ve also created a           collage of your gifts in words or images, and pondered how to use those           gifts           wisely. Encourage your friends by letting them know about this practice.         And thank you for sharing your blessings by supporting this website.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 28, 2009)

How can I find inner peace 
        through gratefulness?
*





Welcome!* Our         inner peace begins with counting our blessings, and fans out to include         even the hardest challenges, those which we used to consider a curse.         Let's start by looking at the good in our lives. Step by step,         we can expand the picture to see how acceptance grows until all of your         life is bathed in peace. 



Step 1​





Are         you really present here and now? Breathe deeply, and sink into this moment.         What are you thankful for? (Give yourself a few moments to reflect on         this question.)
       Is there something you are not thankful for? What is it? Spell it out         to yourself. Is it really in this present moment? If it's in the         past (a painful memory), let go: You want to be present here and now.         If it's in the future (an anxiety or fear), let go: You want to         be present here and now. If there is something in the present that you         can't be thankful for – pain, grief, confusion – accept         it as given. What is, is. You are confronted with a given reality. You         may not be able to be thankful for it, but you can obviously live with         it: You do! -- at least in this one moment, and that's all you've         got. Embrace this truth, not only with your intellect, which is too narrow,         but with your whole heart. Let this experience sink in. Do you feel peace,         a tiny bit, at least? 





You can fan this little spark of peace to make it glow a bit brighter.         This moment is part of the rhythm of time. Are you aware of what hour         of the day it is? Do not consult your watch. This is not a matter of         clock time. You can attune yourself to time's fullness by getting         in step with the peaceful round-dance of the hours. 



When we are listening to peaceful chanting, or when the sound of bells         makes our hearts fly up like a flock of doves from a steeple, it is easy         to be present with the given moment, grateful and at peace. A moment         later, however, our thoughts surge back to past and future. It is already         a step forward in learning inner peace when we notice every time we slip         out of the present. What is it that makes you most frequently lose your         peace? Face it firmly. Name it clearly. This is an important step: Just         to name what makes you lose your peace helps you regain it.

You         are not alone. Look how others are struggling bravely         in their attempt to sustain inner peace. By adding a word of your own,         you can in turn         encourage those who will do this exercise after you.
Even more important than encouraging others is to keep encouraging 	  yourself. For instance, you can write the word “Now” on a piece 	  of paper and put it where it will catch your eye. You may have your own creative 	  ideas of how to bring your attention back to the present, so that you can 	  hear the angels' message of peace each moment.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Practicing gratitude for the marvels of the body
*






Welcome! *In how many places have you lived in         the course of your life? The list may be a long one. Remember how it         feels to be a stranger in a new place, and how grateful you are when         someone helps you become at home there? You may have managed to make         a great many different places your home, and still need help to become         more truly at home in your own body. If you feel that need, this practice         session may appeal to you.

Step 1​





 Returning after a long time to your childhood home, you may find your bedroom pretty much unchanged, though someone else may live there now. In contrast, the body in which you live is constantly changing. As you know, over a space of seven years your body replaces practically every single molecule with a new one. But did you know that every morning, the first time you open your eyes, the top layer of your vision-sensor receptors is simply scorched away, and you literally see the world with new eyes? And still more amazingly, that two million of your red blood cells die every single second; and two million new ones take their place? You can learn fascinating facts like these through the games on this BBC 


interactive body page. 




Step 2​ *



*It is one thing to see bones, muscles, nerves, and         blood vessels depicted “out there” on your screen; vividly         to connect these mental images with this living body of yours is quite         a different thing. It takes training; you have to shift your attention.         All this million-fold dying and renewal is actually going on within you         at this very moment. Just think of it: two million red blood cells – that         is more than  the population of some countries! Close         your eyes and say a few times slowly, “Now, now, now,” aware         that with every “now” this         million-fold renewal is happening in your body. Now, now, now: a pure         gift. Maybe it was an experience like this that made Abraham Heschel         exclaim, “Just to be is a blessing; just to live is holy.” You         may want to repeat your “now” a few more times, with closed         eyes – not so much thinking about, but feeling the life force at         work within your body.


Step 3​ *



*You have been focusing your attention inward to become aware of the         blessing of life bubbling up within you. But you can also expand the         conscious awareness of your embodiment outwards. Where are the borders         of your bodily reality? Are you imprisoned within your skin? Is not your         very skin an organ of encounter and exchange? Every breeze that touches         your cheek connects you with the ****hest reaches of the earth’s         atmosphere. A whole ocean of air has gone through your lungs, wave by         wave. Portions of some storm raging now in the arctic may once have been         inside you. The poet Rainer Maria Rilke mused on this and called our         very breathing an “invisible poem.”
       Your eyes take in stars that are unimaginably far away. And what about         the food your body takes in? At every meal, what has been alive and died         becomes alive   again in you by nourishing your own aliveness. Eating is an act of holy communion   with the Earth. Letting this sink in will take time, but you can make a start   at any time. As you pause for a moment before your next meal, you can think         of the cosmic connection established by eating. Promise yourself right         now to do   so.


Step 4​ *



*Which of the marvelous functions going on in your body amazes 	  you most? Your heart has been beating uninterruptedly since before you were 	  born. What keeps it beating? You eat an apple; a mysterious life force made 	  a tiny seed grow into the tree that produced this fruit. That same life force 	  will guide your digestion, turning this apple into energy to move and think, 	  even the very thought you’re thinking now. You drink a glass of water, 	  and your kidneys know how to take care of the rest; the same life force guides 	  them.
 	Have you ever shown yourself grateful for these everyday 	  marvels too deep for your mind to fathom? Now is your opportunity. Write 	  the simple sentence: “I am grateful for my... (eyes, kidneys, spine, 	  teeth, lungs, etc.) ... because...”  To write this sentence 	  down is a helpful exercise. It gives your gratefulness a body. And if you 	  write it on the message 	  board for 	  grateful living, it will in addition inspire others.
 	        Congratulations! 
          Having           followed the simple steps suggested by this practice session, you may           feel a little more grounded now, a little more at home, not only in           your body, but in this amazing universe which is our larger home.            And thank you for helping           this website become home for many on  the internet.


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 28, 2009)

YouTube - Seeking Sikhism - Happiness


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 4, 2009)

YouTube - GOD'S BLESSINGS - SIKH RELIGION


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 12, 2009)

YouTube - An Inspirational film that touches your Soul


----------



## Admin (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you namjap ji, this video made me remember the days when we had a vague idea of SPN... many people said it was crazy and then came along the people, my friends... and then many many others joined in and followed and then this caravan moved along and as we accomplish one milestone and the another... what a wonderful journey it has been... thanks for sharing this refreshing video...


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Aug 13, 2009)

namjap said:


> Singh Ji,
> 
> Thank you for your nomination. I choose to be in a good mood, at all times.:yes:


 
Dear Nam Jap Ji,

Your above description IMHO could be called salvation/bliss or what ever and here are my two cents on the subject of Acceptance;

*ACCEPTANCE IS THE WAY TO HAPPINESS*​ 
*ABSTRACT*​ 
Happiness is an ecstatic state of mind, inherently subjective, it depends mainly on acceptance. What keeps us constantly struggling with the life is the attitude of non-acceptance, of not trusting the basic process of life unfolding. Prayer and meditation do play important part in internal state of mind by development and increased action in the left prefrontal area and Amygdala center of the brain. Circumstantial factors like income, marital status and education play only a minor role in one’s overall well being. On the positive side, religious faith genuinely uplifts the spirit.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ਮਨ ਤਨ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਮੰਤ ॥ਨਾਨਕ ਭਗਤਨ ਕੈ ਘਰਿ ਸਦਾ ਅਨੰਦ ॥ 

_Man ṯan anṯar har har manṯ. Nānak bẖagṯan kai gẖar saḏā anand._

In the mind and body abides the Divine spell and in the homes of the devotee’s joy reigns for ever says Nanak.-----Guru Arjan, Raag Bilawal, AGGS, Page, 802-6

Happiness is a state of ecstasy in the mind of an individual. It is something noble and essential. Human yearning to be happy, seeking rapture in spirituality, love in families and bliss in Mother Nature is universal. Humans were designed to be happy, creative and in harmony with the Mother Nature. Hence, there should be a persistent state of joy at all times. One should stay away from the treadmill of wants and live a simple life in the moment. It is also important to work on social skills, close interpersonal ties and social support to be happy.

*Physiology;*

Happiness is a state of tranquility free from anxiety and emotional disturbance gained through a moral system based upon the performance of right actions. It is a state of state of well-being characterized by emotions ranging from contentment to intense joy. Happiness is generic, and is applied to almost every kind of enjoyment except that of the animal appetites; felicity is a more formal word, and is used more sparingly in the same general sense, but with elevated associations; blessedness is applied to the most refined enjoyment arising from the purest social, benevolent, and religious affections; bliss denotes still more exalted delight, and is applied more appropriately to the joy anticipated in heavenly situation.

While pleasure is the result of release of chemical neurotransmitters by the brain cells as a result of stimulation caused by food, sex, drugs, and social esteem. Brain cells release Dopamine and or Endorphins or Opiates. These flood and bathe the neurons involved in memory and emotions as a result of the above-mentioned activities and cause pleasurable feelings of joy. Narcotics or alcohol mimic opiates they numb the pain and engender a feeling of euphoria. Repeated ingestion of these can fool the brain into craving those drugs more than food and sex.

Scientific research on neurons shows that the left prefrontal cortex, an area just behind the left forehead, as the place where brain activity associated with meditation on self and spiritual progress is especially intense. It suggests that meditation and mindfulness of spirituality and the efforts to know the “Self” can tame the Amygdala, an area of the brain which is the hub of fear memory. Brain activity related to The “Negative feelings” of anger localizes in the emotional center Amygdala, and the right prefrontal cortex. On the other hand “Positive emotions” of happiness and well being affect the left prefrontal cortex areas of the brain. It is the ratio of right to left activity that determines one’s emotional mindset. If brain activity in the right side is dominant, one tends to be unhappy. And if the activity in the left region is stronger, the person is more likely to be upbeat, happy, and positive. These changes have been repeatedly documented with FMRI’s (functional magnetic-resonance image) and CT scans of the brain by many psychologists and physio-psychiatrics. Guru Nanak denounces the use of mind altering substances differentiating between happiness and pleasure, the former is long lasting while the later is short lived and momentarily in Sri Raag;

ਬਾਬਾ ਹੋਰੁ ਖਾਣਾ ਖੁਸੀ ਖੁਆਰੁ ॥ ਜਿਤੁ ਖਾਧੈ ਤਨੁ ਪੀੜੀਐ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਚਲਹਿ ਵਿਕਾਰ ॥ 

_Bābā hor kẖāṇā kẖusī kẖu¬ār. Jiṯ kẖāḏẖai ṯan pīṛī¬ai man meh cẖaleh vikār._

O Baba, the pleasures of other foods are false. Eating them, the body is ruined, and wickedness and corruption enter into the mind.-----Guru Nanak, Siri Raag, AGGS, Page, 16

Contentment is accepting the reality of facts with a positive attitude. This is an additional factor involved in the above process. The overall happiness is not merely the sum of our happy moments minus the sum of our sad ones. The three components of happiness are pleasure, engagement, and meaning of a purposeful life. Engagement and meaning are much more important.

As indicated earlier, circumstantial factors like income, marital status, religious faith, and education are minor players in one’s overall well being. Religious faith, by contrast, plays a major role in genuinely uplifting the human spirit. 

The basic problems facing humanity are anxiety, depression, neurosis, obsession, paranoia, and delusions. In dealing with them, Acceptance of what has happened is the first step in overcoming the consequences of a misfortune. It does not mean liking the situation; it is just an acknowledgement of reality. It implies a hope that it will pass.

All issues, all disturbances, all conflicts can be handled by understanding what the problem is and accepting it, and then changing it. As the saying goes, we are either part of the problem or part of the solution. When we are disturbed about something or someone, it is because we do not understand the situation from a higher perspective. We view it in personal terms. We tend to control things and want to see ourselves in a positive light. Guru Amardas stresses eternal love and devotional worship towards acceptance and development of contentment that can lead to happiness in, Sri Raag:

ਬਿਨੁ ਪ੍ਰੀਤੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਬਿਨੁ ਸਬਦੈ ਥਾਇ ਨ ਪਾਇ ॥ ਸਬਦੇ ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਰੀਐ ਮਾਇਆ ਕਾ ਭ੍ਰਮੁ ਜਾਇ ॥ 

_Bin parīṯī bẖagaṯ na hova¬ī bin sabḏai thā¬ė na pā¬ė, Sabḏė ha¬umai mārī¬ai mā¬i¬ā kā bẖaram jā¬ė._

Without love, there is no devotional worship. Without the Sabd, no one finds acceptance. Through the Sabd, egotism is conquered and subdued, and the illusion of Maya is dispelled.-----Guru Amardas, Siri Raag, AGGS, Page, 67-5

If some facet of our life is unpleasant, and we have been up front in dealing with it to no avail, then the only way through it may be to accept that it is one of those things over which we have no control. We cannot find serenity when we are at war with someone or with ourselves. Nothing happens on this great green earth by mistake. Unless we accept our situation and learn from it, we cannot be happy. If we learn from it, then we need not beat ourselves up. Nor do we need to beat up others with blame words. We need only concentrate on our part of the situation, on what needs to be changed in our way of thinking. When this is done happiness will follow. Joy is a fragile thing. Still, one should try to bring the self from a negative ailing state to at least a neutral normal status.

Steps for a more satisfying life:

1. Count your blessings.

2. Practice Kindness.

3. Enjoy momentary pleasures of the present.

4. Attitude of gratitude.

5. Forgiveness.

6. Strategies for coping with stress and hardships.

7. Take care of your body.

8. Invest time and energy with family and friends.

9. Free your heart from hatred and mind from worries.

10. Live simply, give more, and expect less.

Happiness is the only way to keep one’s self-healthy and safe. Happiness comes not in denying this but in living with it. The things that bring the greatest joy carry the greatest potential for sadness.

*“When God’s words leave an impression on man, and service is performed, happiness is obtained”.*

This is not a fatalistic or passive approach to life. We may very well be given seemingly insurmountable obstacles in life in order to learn what we can, by overcoming them. But if we face these obstacles with a basic acceptance, we are much more likely to possess the calmness of mind necessary to see with some clarity, the most skillful means of overcoming them. Guru Arjan questions and answers on the subject in Raag Gauri;

ਕਿਨ ਬਿਧਿ ਕੁਸਲੁ ਹੋਤ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਈ ॥ਕਿਉ ਪਾਈਐ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਮ ਸਹਾਈ ॥ ਕੁਸਲੁ ਨ ਗ੍ਰਿਹਿ ਮੇਰੀ ਸਭ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ ਊਚੇ ਮੰਦਰ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਛਾਇਆ ॥ਲਸਕਰ ਜੋੜੇ ਨੇਬ ਖਵਾਸਾ ॥ਗਲਿ ਜੇਵੜੀ ਹਉਮੈ ਕੇ ਫਾਸਾ ॥ਰਾਜੁ ਕਮਾਵੈ ਦਹ ਦਿਸ ਸਾਰੀ ॥ਮਾਣੈ ਰੰਗ ਭੋਗ ਬਹੁ ਨਾਰੀ ॥ਜਿਉ ਨਰਪਤਿ ਸੁਪਨੈ ਭੇਖਾਰੀ ॥ਏਕੁ ਕੁਸਲੁ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਬਤਾਇਆ ॥ਹਰਿ ਜੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰੇ ਸੁ ਹਰਿ ਕਿਆ ਭਗਤਾ ਭਾਇਆ ॥ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਉਮੈ ਮਾਰਿ ਸਮਾਇਆ ॥ ਇਨਿ ਬਿਧਿ ਕੁਸਲ ਹੋਤ ਮੇਰੇ ਭਾਈ ॥ਇਉ ਪਾਈਐ ਹਰਿ ਰਾਮ ਸਹਾਈ ॥

_Kin biḏẖ kusal hoṯ mėrė bẖā¬ī. Ki¬o pā¬ī¬ai har rām sahā¬ī. Kusal na garihi mėrī sabẖ mā¬i¬ā. Ūcẖė manḏar sunḏar cẖẖā¬i¬ā. Jẖūṯẖė lālacẖ janam gavā¬i¬ā. Hasṯī gẖoṛė ḏėkẖ vigāsā. Laskar joṛė nėb kẖavāsā. Gal jėvṛī ha¬umai kė fāsā. Rāj kamāvai ḏah ḏis sārī. Māṇai rang bẖog baho nārī. Ji¬o narpaṯ supnai bẖėkẖārī. Ėk kusal mo ka¬o saṯgurū baṯā¬i¬ā. Har jo kicẖẖ karė so har ki¬ā bẖagṯā bẖā¬i¬ā. Jan Nānak ha¬umai mār samā¬i¬ā. In biḏẖ kusal hoṯ mėrė bẖā¬ī. I¬o pā¬ī¬ai har rām sahā¬ī._

How can happiness be found, O my Siblings of Destiny? How can the Akal Purkh, our Help and Support, be found? There is no happiness in owning one's own home, in all of Maya, or in lofty mansions casting beautiful shadows. In fraud and greed, this human life is being wasted. Mortal is pleased at the sight of his elephants and horses and his armies assembled his servants and his soldiers. But the noose of egotism is tightening around his neck. Its rule may extend in all ten directions; he may revel in pleasures, and enjoy many women -but he is just a beggar, who in his dream is a king. The True Guru has shown me that there is only one pleasure. Whatever the Akal Purkh does, is pleasing to the It's devotee. Servant Nanak has abolished his ego, and is absorbed in the Akal Purkh.This is the way to find happiness, O my Siblings of Destiny. This is the way to find the Akal Purkh, our Help and Support.-----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 175 & 176-4

What keeps us constantly struggling with life is the attitude of non-acceptance, of not trusting the basic process of life unfolding. We suffer under the false assumption that the goal of life is to always avoid what we find unpleasant and to try to dwell in constant comfort. We don't really understand that life is nothing personal. It is much bigger than that. We need to learn to trust in and surrender to this impersonal process we tend to think of as “my life.” Guru Tegh Bahadur in Ragas Sorath and Gauri explains the subject;

ਜੋ ਨਰੁ ਦੁਖ ਮੈ ਦੁਖੁ ਨਹੀ ਮਾਨੈ ॥ ਸੁਖ ਸਨੇਹੁ ਅਰੁ ਭੈ ਨਹੀ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਕੰਚਨ ਮਾਟੀ ਮਾਨੈ ॥ ਨਹ ਨਿੰਦਿਆ ਨਹ ਉਸਤਤਿ ਜਾ ਕੈ ਲੋਭੁ ਮੋਹੁ ਅਭਿਮਾਨਾ ॥ਹਰਖ ਸੋਗ ਤੇ ਰਹੈ ਨਿਆਰਉ ਨਾਹਿ ਮਾਨ ਅਪਮਾਨਾ ॥ਆਸਾ ਮਨਸਾ ਸਗਲ ਤਿਆਗੈ ਜਗ ਤੇ ਰਹੈ ਨਿਰਾਸਾ ॥ ਕਾਮੁ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਜਿਹ ਪਰਸੈ ਨਾਹਨਿ ਤਿਹ ਘਟਿ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਨਿਵਾਸਾ ॥ਗੁਰ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਜਿਹ ਨਰ ਕਉ ਕੀਨੀ ਤਿਹ ਇਹ ਜੁਗਤਿ ਪਛਾਨੀ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਲੀਨ ਭਇਓ ਗੋਬਿੰਦ ਸਿਉ ਜਿਉ ਪਾਨੀ ਸੰਗਿ ਪਾਨੀ ॥

_Jo nar ḏukẖ mai ḏukẖ nahī mānai.Sukẖ sanėhu ar bẖai nahī jā kai kancẖan mātī mānai. Nah ninḏi¬ā nah usṯaṯ jā kai lobẖ moh abẖimānā.Harakẖ sog ṯė rahai ni¬āra¬o nāhi mān apmānā. Āsā mansā sagal ṯi¬āgai jag ṯė rahai nirāsā.Kām kroḏẖ jih parsai nāhan ṯih gẖat barahm nivāsā. Gur kirpā jih nar ka¬o kīnī ṯih ih jugaṯ pacẖẖānī.Nānak līn bẖa¬i¬o gobinḏ si¬o ji¬o pānī sang pānī._ 

That man, who in the midst of pain but does not feel pain, who is not affected by pleasure, affection or fear, and who looks alike upon gold and dust; who is not swayed by either slander or praise, nor affected by greed, attachment or pride; who remains unaffected by joy and sorrow, honor and dishonor; that renounces all hopes and desires and remains desire less in the world; who is not touched by sexual desire or anger; within his heart, God dwells. That man, blessed by Guru's Grace, understands this way. O Nanak, he merges with the Akal Purkh of the Universe, like water with water.-----Guru Tegh Bahadur, Raag Sorath, AGGS, Page, 633

ਸਾਧੋ ਮਨ ਕਾ ਮਾਨੁ ਤਿਆਗਉ ॥ਕਾਮੁ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਦੁਰਜਨ ਕੀ ਤਾ ਤੇ ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਭਾਗਉ ॥ਸੁਖੁ ਦੁਖੁ ਦੋਨੋ ਸਮ ਕਰਿ ਜਾਨੈ ਅਉਰੁ ਮਾਨੁ ਅਪਮਾਨਾ ॥ਹਰਖ ਸੋਗ ਤੇ ਰਹੈ ਅਤੀਤਾ ਤਿਨਿ ਜਗਿ ਤਤੁ ਪਛਾਨਾ ॥ਉਸਤਤਿ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਦੋਊ ਤਿਆਗੈ ਖੋਜੈ ਪਦੁ ਨਿਰਬਾਨਾ ॥ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਇਹੁ ਖੇਲੁ ਕਠਨੁ ਹੈ ਕਿਨਹੂੰ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਾਨਾ ॥

_Sāḏẖo man kā mān ṯi¬āga¬o. Kām kroḏẖ sangaṯ ḏurjan kī ṯā ṯė ahinis bẖāga¬o. Sukẖ ḏukẖ ḏono sam kar jānai a¬or mān apmānā. Harakẖ sog ṯė rahai aṯīṯā ṯin jag ṯaṯ pacẖẖānā. Usṯaṯ ninḏā ḏo¬ū ṯi¬āgai kẖojai paḏ nirbānā. Jan Nānak ih kẖėl kaṯẖan hai kinhūŉ gurmukẖ jānā._

Holy Saints forsake the pride of your mind. Sexual desire, anger and the company of evil people, run away from them, day and night. One who knows that pain and pleasure are both the same, as are honor and dishonor as well, who remains detached from joy and sorrow, realizes the true essence in the world. Renounce both praise and blame, seek instead the state of salvation. O, servant Nanak, this is such a difficult game; only a few Guru willed understand it!-----Guru Tegh Bahadur, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 219

Kabir summarizes the state in Raag Kedara, AGGS, Page, 1123.

ਉਸਤਤਿ ਨਿੰਦਾ ਦੋਊ ਬਿਬਰਜਿਤ ਤਜਹੁ ਮਾਨੁ ਅਭਿਮਾਨਾ ॥ਲੋਹਾ ਕੰਚਨੁ ਸਮ ਕਰਿ ਜਾਨਹਿ ਤੇ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਭਗਵਾਨਾ ॥ਤੇਰਾ ਜਨੁ ਏਕੁ ਆਧੁ ਕੋਈ ॥ਕਾਮੁ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ਲੋਭੁ ਮੋਹੁ ਬਿਬਰਜਿਤ ਹਰਿ ਪਦੁ ਚੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੈ ਸੋਈ ॥ਰਜ ਗੁਣ ਤਮ ਗੁਣ ਸਤ ਗੁਣ ਕਹੀਐ ਇਹ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਭ ਮਾਇਆ ॥ ਚਉਥੇ ਪਦ ਕਉ ਜੋ ਨਰੁ ਚੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੈ ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਹੀ ਪਰਮ ਪਦੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ਤੀਰਥ ਬਰਤ ਨੇਮ ਸੁਚਿ ਸੰਜਮ ਸਦਾ ਰਹੈ ਨਿਹਕਾਮਾ ॥ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਅਰੁ ਮਾਇਆ ਭ੍ਰਮੁ ਚੂਕਾ ਚਿਤਵਤ ਆਤਮ ਰਾਮਾ ॥ਜਿਹ ਮੰਦਰਿ ਦੀਪਕੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਿਆ ਅੰਧਕਾਰੁ ਤਹ ਨਾਸਾ ॥ਨਿਰਭਉ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹੇ ਭ੍ਰਮੁ ਭਾਗਾ ਕਹਿ ਕਬੀਰ ਜਨ ਦਾਸਾ ॥

_Usṯaṯ ninḏā ḏo¬ū bibarjiṯ ṯajahu mān abẖimānā. Lohā kancẖan sam kar jāneh ṯė mūraṯ bẖagvānā. Ŧėrā jan ėk āḏẖ ko¬ī. Kām kroḏẖ lobẖ moh bibarjiṯ har paḏ cẖīnĥai so¬ī. Raj guṇ ṯam guṇ saṯ guṇ kahī¬ai ih ṯėrī sabẖ mā¬i¬ā. Cẖa¬uthė paḏ ka¬o jo nar cẖīnĥai ṯinĥ hī param paḏ pā¬i¬ā. Ŧirath baraṯ nėm sucẖ sanjam saḏā rahai nihkāmā. Ŧarisnā ar mā¬i¬ā bẖaram cẖūkā cẖiṯvaṯ āṯam rāmā. Jih manḏar ḏīpak pargāsi¬ā anḏẖkār ṯah nāsā. Nirbẖa¬o pūr rahė bẖaram bẖāgā kahi Kabīr jan ḏāsā._

Those who ignore both praise and slander, who reject egotistical pride and conceit, which look alike upon iron and gold -- they are the very image of the Akal Purkh. Hardly anyone is a humble servant of Yours, O, Akal Purkh. Ignoring sexual desire, anger, greed and attachment, such a person becomes aware of the Akal Purkh's Feet. Rajas, the quality of energy and activity; Taamas, the quality of darkness and inertia; and Satvas, the quality of purity and light, are all called the creations of Maya, Our illusion. That man who realizes the fourth state -- he alone obtains the supreme state. Amidst pilgrimages, fasting, rituals, purification and self-discipline, he remains always without the thought of reward. His desire and Maya-illusion lifted by contemplating on the Akal Purkh pervasive in the self. When the temple is illuminated by the lamp, its darkness is dispelled. The Fearless Akal Purkh is All-pervading. Doubt has run away, says Kabir, the Akal Purkh's humble slave.-----Kabir, Raag Kedara, AGGS, Page, 1123

*Conclusion:*

It is important to work on social skills, close interpersonal ties and social support to be happy. We need to learn to trust in and surrender to this impersonal process we tend to think of as “my life.” Humans were designed to be happy, creative and in harmony with the Mother Nature at all times for a persistent state of joy. An individual can succeed in attaining happiness with his own efforts if he learns to accept Akal Purkh’s Will.

ਤੇਰਾ ਕੀਆ ਮੀਠਾ ਲਾਗੈ ॥ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਮਾਂਗੈ ॥

_Ŧėrā kī¬ā mīṯẖā lāgai. Har nām paḏārath Nānak māŉgai._

Your actions seem so sweet to me. Nanak begs for the treasure of the Naam, the Name of the Akal Purkh. -----Guru Arjan, Raag Asa, AGGS, Page, 394-4

Happiness comes from spiritual wealth, and not from material wealth. >Happiness comes from giving, not by getting, if we try hard to bring happiness to others, we cannot stop it from coming to us also. To get joy, we must give it; to keep joy, we must scatter it. 

Cordially,

Virinder S. Grewal


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 14, 2009)

> One should stay away from the treadmill of wants and live a simple life in the moment.


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 4, 2009)

YouTube - The Simple Life of Jim Rogers


----------

